# ocean kayak scrambler xt speck for sale



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry. I couldn't get on the classified's to post this. 600 firm. Plenty used, fish slime applied. Depth finder, paddle, seat. Call for more info. Located in Sugarland. 832-473-2983. Ask for Bill.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay, maybe not so firm on the price. Still got it.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

No pics, sorry. It's the green one that academy carried here awhile back. Still in good shape.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

It's going to be pretty tough to sell a used kayak without any pics. Pass. Good luck.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry Hal. The OK Scrambler xt has not changed much. It's on the net. Plenty of pics. to see. Mine is nothing special. It has the built in rod holder's behind the seat. 1 Scotty rod holder that I added. It's green. Not much else to say really. Hope you were'nt looking for a yellow one.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Price drop. The first $500 takes it. Give me a shout.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Isn't the OK Scambler XT $420 (new) at Academy?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Rig'd UP said:


> Isn't the OK Scambler XT $420 (new) at Academy?


yes it is.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Kayak is sold.


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

To a suka if you can by it new for $420


----------

